# What is the Recommended Leader Length on Crawler Harnesses for Open Water Trolling on



## burk (Mar 29, 2011)

I am getting ready to tie my own crawler harnesses and would like to get others opinion on recommended leader length for open water trolling on Lake Erie with jets and dipsys.

Would it be okay to make the harnesses 12 long then add an additional leader between the harness and diving planer or is it better to eliminate the extra leader and make the harnesses longer.

I plan on using 30lb. test Yo Zuri Hybrid with VMC size 2/0 octopus hooks and # 5 colorado blades.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

12" is fine, though likely in the minority. It's how I prefer mine so I can change to any type bait without changing anything else. Walleye don't seem to mind, least not behind boats I'm on.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I like my Leaders to be 7ft long no matter what i'm dragging behind them.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I stretch a length of line finger tip to finger tip then make my harnesses that way. However the ones I make fore willow blades are shorter.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

My harnesses are an overall length of anywhere from 14" to 16"...









2/0 Mustad Octopus
#2 Lazer Sharp Trebles
40# Berkley Big Game
6mm and 8mm faceted beads

Fish don't seem to mind 'em...


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

6-7ft is how i tie all my goods...Simply unspool off your pool noodle snap to your dipsy or inline weight and you are ready to roll...My opinion is less knots the better longer leaders tend to have a little better swim action...

20-30lb Yo Zuri Hybrid is what I tie everything on for harnesses...Strong knots good wear resistance...Simply has worked for me so well over the years its hard to change now...

May wana dial those hooks back a bit...I switched from 2/0 to 1/0 or even #1 hooks and have seen a slightly better hookup ratio...could just be dumb luck too...


----------



## burk (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the very helpful replys, I will see if I can change my order for hooks with captain hooks from size 2/0 to 1/0
Also what size swivel should I use?
I am thinking of getting eagle claw lazer power swivels from captain hooks but don't know what size to get, size 2, 4, 6, 8, or 10


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Generally i put the swivel and snap on my dipsy or weights...All of my harnesses i loop over the top and put it through the hole 2 times called a SURGEON LOOP (google it for pics)

As for your hook size...You can live with the 2/0 hooks they will be fine...Ive been using the Owner size 1 on my bottom bouncer rigs and VMC Octopus 1/0 hooks for trolling rigs. I used to be more into Gamakatsu and the Matzuo hooks, but they come to such a fine point that over time and a few big fish the points actually start to bend and roll over...Dont get me wrong they are as sharp as anything I have ever used, but for $25 a box vs $8...VMC makes a pretty good hook at a great price...


----------

